# looks like im joining u ladies :(



## honey08

cant belive it but me and OH have split after 4yr weve an nearly 11wk old son and his sons whos lived with him since he was 3.......both left 2day, basically we were arguing again over how he does nothing to help at all !! i get up with morgan at 6am, get houlden (14,his son) up for school then im running rd the house like a looney while he sits on the laptop just doing wot ever, he only bloody wrks 6pm til 10pm 4 nights a wk !! but after 2day HE left took houlden with him, tx saying he doesnt want any of his stuff or houldens neither:shrug:
feel so sry for houlden, i think theyve gone to OH mams who knows,but all i know is least there not guna take the piss no more:nope:

so after 4yr 2geva....mmc.....7mth ttc ........ morgan 11wk weve split !! cant belive it dont know how i feel :cry:


----------



## ~KACI~

Aww honey i am so sorry, I can't believe he left you:(


----------



## honey08

i cant either uknow ,ive been so poorly for past 2days all i wanted was for them both to help me clean the house (as i do on my own all the time !! ) n he cudnt even do that 4me, very upsetting ,hes always on his laptop not sure wether hes been seeing someone eles uknow cos he left so easiley in the past weve ad worser arguments and he aint gone !


----------



## ~KACI~

honey08 said:


> i cant either uknow ,ive been so poorly for past 2days all i wanted was for them both to help me clean the house (as i do on my own all the time !! ) n he cudnt even do that 4me, very upsetting ,hes always on his laptop not sure wether hes been seeing someone eles uknow cos he left so easiley in the past weve ad worser arguments and he aint gone !

Looks like he wants you to do everything, as long as he's fed he couldn't give a rats arse:dohh:
Massive :hugs:

Hopefully he'll see what he's been missing and be back with his tail between his legsand realise he needs to help out more :growlmad:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Awww hunny! I'm so sorry to hear this! I have a lazy partner who only works 25 hours a week and moans all the time! We were going to seperate a few weeks back but are now trying to work on things!

I hope you cheer up soon sweetie!!! Just focus on your gorgeous little boy
( who has an awesome name btw ;) )


----------



## Faerie

Oh honey I'm so sorry :hugs: Hopefully he'll realise what a fool he's being!


----------



## purpledahlia

oh no! sorry to hear that, its a bit strange he doesnt want any of their stuff? maybe he will wanna talk in a few days! xxx


----------



## amazed

sorry hun xx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: So sorry


----------



## FEDup1981

:hugs: hope its not as bad as it seems hun xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

So sorry to hear this hun.xx


----------



## honey08

~KACI~ said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> i cant either uknow ,ive been so poorly for past 2days all i wanted was for them both to help me clean the house (as i do on my own all the time !! ) n he cudnt even do that 4me, very upsetting ,hes always on his laptop not sure wether hes been seeing someone eles uknow cos he left so easiley in the past weve ad worser arguments and he aint gone !
> 
> Looks like he wants you to do everything, as long as he's fed he couldn't give a rats arse:dohh:
> Massive :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully he'll see what he's been missing and be back with his tail between his legsand realise he needs to help out more :growlmad:Click to expand...


:nope:i wont have him bk not now:cry:


----------



## honey08

i dont want him bk not after this,not how i know he can easily just walk, he sent a tx saying he doesnt give a fuck bout me but wants to see morgan (do know y cos he did nowt for him really when he was here !) hes deleted me off his fb and his stupid mam has !! lol 

no its me,myself and morgan from now on :thumbup:really wil miss and worry bout houlden tho ((his son)


----------



## Kara1989

Sorry to hear this, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## purpledahlia

you will find strength to be single mummy, you gotta let yourself get over the breakup first though. xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Aww hun i'm sorry, Do you think he might just be blowing hot air by suddenly upping & going so quickly without any of their things. I mean surely houldens going to need/want all his things? 
I know what it was like when i split with joshs dad, Josh was 5/6wk old & although it was my decision to kick him out it was still hard accepting it even though like you i did everything anyway. 

For now hun as hard as it may be you need to try focus on just you & morgan, he may see sense soon but then you will of had chance to think too :hugs2:

More than welcome to pm me if you need to hun , i'll help anyway i can or if you just need to rant/moan feel free .


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: I'm so sorry x


----------



## Ash_P

Sorry to hear ur going thru this. It does get easier in time, but give urself as long as u need to get over it. U have the best thing in the world to stay strong for. 
Im still getting over ex but now realise that i dont need him and im perfectly ok on my own with the wee one on the way. So the pain does stop, it can take longer for others tho. Keep people close for support. Do u have family or friends near by for support?
U can always come on here and talk to us all, have a wee rant or clear ur head and get it out of u, building it up inside wont help.
Hope ur ok and If u need a chat just pm me. I can just listen if need be.

Love to u and Morgan x


----------



## honey08

Ash_P 
thnx hun, ive been coming on ere ranting bout my life for over a yr :rofl:
first night on me own was ok i slept fine, dint wake up b4 morgan did at 630am and i thought it was middle of the night,tried putting his dummy in he musta thought wtf she doing its time to get up :rofl:
its loosing my stepson that hurts a LOT ive had him since he was 11 and hes now nearly 15(next mth) ive put my all in2 him, helping him with school etc ,when i got with gary he werent doing the bestest job of bringing him up:cry: even the teachers always gimme credit on the phone :) feel so so sry for him poor thing,2day am guna have to go to the bank and cancel are joint acc and make it a single one , never thought i wud ever b doing this :?


----------



## honey08

4got 2say id only just started talking to family again when morgan was born just as well aint it cos ive no "real" friends,they seemeed to vanish when i got preg :shrug: my family live 30min drive away and i dont drive they come see me twice a wk......well me mam does :thumbup: i can always go there tho xx

thnx for the support girls, feeling better 2day ,yday i felt like my life had just gone down the loo but now im feeling a little better x


----------



## lou_w34

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## honey08

ooooooooo lou can i nick ur single mummy ticker :flower:


----------



## princess_bump

oh honey i am sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## lou_w34

honey08 said:


> ooooooooo lou can i nick ur single mummy ticker :flower:

Course you can! A lot of girls have it, i cant remember who made it for us though!! Theres a thread about it called logo a bit further down on the second page! The link for it is in there :flower:


----------



## xJG30

Huge :hugs:


----------



## mummydove

I am sorry to hear what has happened. Just enjoy some quality time with your little boy! 

He will probably realise that the grass is not greener and be back but don't let him take advantage.

My ex husband got to the stage that he would take the computer into the loo with him and i knew then that it was not a life that i wanted, i was always supisicous and fed up of doing everything myself with no recognition and it sounds like your situation is simular. 

I am with someone else now and he helps me so much and it is so nice and i realise how different it is to be with someone that cares about you when you feel overloaded. If it is really over for you both then you will hopefully find someone else in the future and you will realise that it was all for the best.

Take care :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

lou_w34 said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> ooooooooo lou can i nick ur single mummy ticker :flower:
> 
> Course you can! A lot of girls have it, i cant remember who made it for us though!! Theres a thread about it called logo a bit further down on the second page! The link for it is in there :flower:Click to expand...

It was my thread! :thumbup: Lexi's mummy made the logo for us, the link is in the thread!


----------



## honey08

mummydove 
good4u :hugs:

cant find the ticker maybe can copy off urs will try xx

well i went2bank yday2cancel r joint acc n e was already there doing it! he dint even look at morgan:cry:then he came2get a helmet out the shed dint even pop in :cry: tell u somat i cudnt go as long without hugging/kissing morgan....so upsetting, n my stepson he will b very upset :(

on the plus side i lost 3,5lb at ww :)


----------



## tinkabells

Sorry to hear this love, but sounds like you are better off without him, he ill come running back they always do and its always too late xxx


----------



## purpledahlia

what a shithead he is! I do feel fot his other son tho, maybe you can get in touch with him somehow and let him know he is welcome to visit anytime, x


----------



## ald

Oh hun I am so sorry, I am always here for you if you ever wanna chat xxx


----------



## genkigemini

First off, good job on your WW weight loss. No matter what is going on, that should make you feel good. :hugs:

OMG! I can not believe he has just left you like that! :gun: I am so sorry, Honey! :hugs: PM me if you need anything or want to rant or whatever.


----------



## tinkabells

purpledahlia said:


> what a shithead he is! I do feel fot his other son tho, maybe you can get in touch with him somehow and let him know he is welcome to visit anytime, x

Yeah i agree to see if you cna speak to his son, i bet his bloody confused with whats going on!!! so unstable doing that to a child, on other hand with his stuff, i would do what i did a few yrs ago when an ex cheated on me i put all his stuff in different charity shops, so if he wanted t back go search for them!!!

But also i am here if ya wanna rant xxx


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs: x


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun i'm sooo sorry he's being such a k**b :hugs: hope you're ok :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Sweetie

Honey, so sorry to see that he has done this to you. It's been said before that you are better off without him and from the looks of what happened today I tend to agree. Big hugs to you honey will be thinking of you. You are a strong mummy


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs:


----------



## joeyjo

Just seen this thread honey - hope you n Morgan r both doing ok
thinking ofu n sending loads of hugs


----------



## lillprutten

To be honest... sounds like he doesnt deserve you!


----------

